# 5 years gone bye....



## inspectorD (Dec 13, 2010)

I hafta say, when I joined this place it was to hear myself type.
Used to be just like the wild west when Square Eye and I roamed the mesa. ..he has sadly moved on after he wrote the rules. But the builder and a few others have stayed on, and help out where they can. 

Me, I'm just glad folks can get free opinions and help from educated , working folks, who just want' to help their fellow man,,,,,and sometimes give em a reality check to boot!!
Hope everyone has a great Holiday, just remember to keep the faith, and help where you can., it makes it a better place for all.
Ok,I hear ya, I'm jumpin off the soapbox now.
Now where did that Bacon go to?:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 13, 2010)

Inspector, Thank-you for all the help you have given over the years. You have been a valuable resource to many and an inspiration to many more. 5 years is sure a long time to spend in one place and I hope you stay round this lit'le place on the interweb for many, many more. 

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Olddog for the nice thoughts.  And thanks for commin aboard, you help make this place fun. :
I'll be around, lets hope it stay's fun ,real, and helpful, for another 5.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 14, 2010)

You are both sincerely appreciated, by the community, and myself. 


Has it been 5 years already?


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy 5 years anniversary InspectorD..
well i love your username that reminds me of inspector Gadget.. haha


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 17, 2011)

kaytav said:


> Happy 5 years anniversary InspectorD..
> well i love your username that reminds me of inspector Gadget.. haha



It's better than what they really call me....:rofl:
And I get a complex when they misspell and call me Inspector Gidget.:hide:
Just never call me late for Bacon....
Welcome aboard.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 17, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> It's better than what they really call me....:rofl:
> And I get a complex when they misspell and call me Inspector Gidget.:hide:
> Just never call me late for Bacon....
> Welcome aboard.



Hey Inspector Gizzmo, we got bacon? ...Cool


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> It's better than what they really call me....:rofl:
> And I get a complex when they misspell and call me Inspector Gidget.:hide:
> Just never call me late for Bacon....
> Welcome aboard.



Hahaha, ok INspEctoR Gadget..


----------

